# [X] Erreur sur beaucoup d'applications. [resolu]

## kangal

Bonjours a tous,

J'ai un probleme venant (je crois) de mon serveur X:

```

$ glxgears 

X Error of failed request:  BadValue (integer parameter out of range for operation)

  Major opcode of failed request:  78 (X_CreateColormap)

  Value in failed request:  0x0

  Serial number of failed request:  14

  Current serial number in output stream:  22

```

J'ai ce genre d'erreur pour plein d'autres applications (wine, rdesktop...).

Dans la plupart des cas que j'ai trouve sur le net, l'effacement d'un simple fichier de conf suffisait a resoudre le probleme, mais vu que dans mon cas, meme glxgears ne fonctionne pas, je ne sais pas trop ou regarder...

Voici mon Xorg.conf si ca peut aider:

```

Section "Files"

        FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

        FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/cyrillic"

        FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

        FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

        FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

        #FontPath       "/usr/share/fonts/CID"

        FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi"

        FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi"

        # paths to defoma fonts

        #FontPath       "/var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/TrueType"

        #FontPath       "/var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/CID"

EndSection

Section "Module"

##      Load    "GLcore"

        Load    "i2c"

        Load    "bitmap"

        Load    "ddc"

##      Load    "dri"

        Load    "extmod"

        Load    "freetype"

        Load    "glx"

        Load    "int10"

        Load    "type1"

        Load    "vbe"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier      "Generic Keyboard"

        Driver          "kbd"

        Option          "CoreKeyboard"

        Option          "XkbModel"      "pc104"

        Option          "XkbLayout"     "us"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier      "Configured Mouse"

        Driver          "mouse"

        Option          "Buttons"               "10"

        Option          "CorePointer"

        Option          "Device"                "/dev/input/mice"

        Option          "Protocol"              "ExplorerPS/2"

        Option          "Emulate3Buttons"       "false"

        Option          "ZAxisMapping"          "4 5"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier      "NVIDIA Corporation NVIDIA Default Card 0"

        Driver          "nvidia"

        Option          "RenderAccel" "true"

        BusID           "PCI:1:0:0"

        Option          "NoLogo" "true"

        Screen          0

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier      "NVIDIA Corporation NVIDIA Default Card 1"

        Driver          "nvidia"

        Option          "RenderAccel" "true"

        BusID           "PCI:1:0:0"

        Option          "NoLogo" "true"

        Screen          1

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier      "gauche"

        Option          "DPMS"

        HorizSync       28-64

        VertRefresh     43-60

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier      "droite"

        Option          "DPMS"

        HorizSync 56 - 76

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier      "gauche"

        Device          "NVIDIA Corporation NVIDIA Default Card 0"

        Monitor         "gauche"

        DefaultDepth    24

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth           24

                Modes           "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "droite"

        Device "NVIDIA Corporation NVIDIA Default Card 1"

        Monitor "droite"

        DefaultDepth 24

   SubSection "Display"

        Depth 24

         Modes "1280x1024"

  EndSubSection

EndSection 

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier      "Multihead layout"

        Screen      0  "gauche" 0 0

        Screen      1  "droite" RightOf "gauche"

        InputDevice     "Generic Keyboard"

        InputDevice     "Configured Mouse"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

        Option      "AllowMouseOpenFail" "true"

        Option       "Xinerama"         "true"

EndSection

Section "DRI"

        Mode    0666

EndSection

```

Merci a tous pour l'eventuel coup de main!   :Wink: 

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

as tu regarder ton fichier de log Xorg pour voir s'il ne t'indique rien ?

```

# cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log

```

donnes nous ton log Xorg , on ne sait jamais çà lui arrive de parler aussi  :Wink: 

----------

## OuinPis

n'aurais-tu pas re-compiler ton kernel en oubliant de re-compiler les drivers nVidia derrière ???

----------

## kaworu

Salut !

si tu as beaucoup de problème avec les applications graphiques, donne voir ton /etc/make.conf, ça peut venir des tes flag de compilation.

Si tu utilise Xinerama tu n'as pas d'accélération graphique (Xinerama le désactive).

----------

## kangal

@Gentoo_Lover : je n'ai rien vu qui me semble anormal, je te colle les dernieres lignes dans le doute:

```

(II) Loading local sub module "GLcore"

(II) LoadModule: "GLcore"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libGLcore.so

(II) Module GLcore: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) GLX: Initialized MESA-PROXY GL provider for screen 0

(EE) AIGLX: DRI module not loaded

(II) GLX: Initialized MESA-PROXY GL provider for screen 1

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Generic Keyboard: Core Keyboard

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Generic Keyboard: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) Generic Keyboard: XkbRules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc104"

(**) Generic Keyboard: XkbModel: "pc104"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "us"

(**) Generic Keyboard: XkbLayout: "us"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Generic Keyboard: CustomKeycodes disabled

(**) Option "Protocol" "ExplorerPS/2"

(**) Configured Mouse: Device: "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Configured Mouse: Protocol: "ExplorerPS/2"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Configured Mouse: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Option "Buttons" "10"

(**) Option "Emulate3Buttons" "false"

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

(**) Configured Mouse: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Configured Mouse: Buttons: 14

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Configured Mouse" (type: MOUSE)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Generic Keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "NVIDIA Event Handler" (type: Other)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "NVIDIA Event Handler" (type: Other)

    xkb_keycodes             { include "xfree86+aliases(qwerty)" };

    xkb_types                { include "complete" };

    xkb_compatibility        { include "complete" };

    xkb_symbols              { include "pc(pc104)+us" };

    xkb_geometry             { include "pc(pc104)" };

```

@kaworu : est tu sur que Xinerama desactive l'acceleration graphique?? je peux pourtant jouer a quake3 sans probleme, mais de toute maniere, meme sans acceleration graphique, glxgears devrait se lancer non??

voici mon make.conf: 

```

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built this stage

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=k8 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/ ftp://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/ http://gentoo.modulix.net/gentoo/ http://ftp.club-internet.fr/pub/mirrors/gentoo ftp://ftp.tu-clausthal.de/pub/linux/gentoo/"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.fr.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="dvd gtk2 pnp cdr mp3 emacs msn opengl ssl win32codecs alsa ffmpeg asf nptl nptlonly tetex xinerama directfb fbcon xv firefox"

VIDEO_CARDS="nv nvidia"

LINGUAS="fr en"

```

@OuinPis : non, dans ce cas mon X ne demare meme pas  :Crying or Very sad: 

Merci a tous de votre aide en tout cas

----------

## kangal

Un petit up pour ce probleme qui persiste et qui commence a me @3$#!   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## arabis

Peux-tu donner le output de:

```
# eselect profile list
```

----------

## kangal

```
 # eselect profile list

Available profile symlink targets:

  [1]   default-linux/amd64/2006.1

  [2]   default-linux/amd64/2006.1/desktop

  [3]   default-linux/amd64/2006.0/no-symlinks

  [4]   default-linux/amd64/2006.1/no-multilib

  [5]   hardened/amd64

  [6]   hardened/amd64/multilib

  [7]   selinux/amd64/2006.1

```

 :Wink: 

----------

## arabis

Étrange, selon ton output, tu n'aurais aucun profile sélectionné (il y aurait un * à côté)

Il se pourrait que dans ce cas ton use flag "X" soit désactivé par défaut, ce qui enlèverait le support pour X dans plusieurs packages.

Tu peux vérifier ceci par:

```
# emerge --info
```

et en examinant tes use actifs.

Si c'est le cas je te recommanderais de choisir le profile 2006.1/desktop

```
# eselect profile set 2
```

Vérifier si c'est OK:

```
# eslect profile show
```

Et enfin voir l'impact sur les packages:

```
# emerge -pvuDN world
```

----------

## kangal

'tain, j'y ait cru   :Sad:   94 paquets recompiles apres ta manip, dont Xorg serveur, E16 et bien d'autres, je me frottait deja les mains, mais aucun changement notoires  :Sad:   :Sad: 

Merci de ton aide...

----------

## arabis

Maintenant que ton système est recompilé avec le support pour X, je te suggère de déinstaller et réinstaller les drivers nvidia.

Ce genre de manip (mais avec les drivers ati) m'a déjà dépanné dans le passé.

----------

## kangal

aucun changement   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad: 

----------

## arabis

Désolé, là, j'ai plus d'idée, à part googler à la recherche d'une piste.

----------

## Magic Banana

Bien sûr, tu peux aussi tenter la méthode bourinos (made in Mexico) :  :Twisted Evil: 

```
# emerge -e xorg-x11
```

----------

## CryoGen

Tu peux essayer de commenter les modules aussi... peut-être qu'il y en a un qui déconne... 

perso j'ai seulement dbe, freetype et glx (attention je ne dit pas que ma liste est complète XD)

Vire aussi tout ce qui est en rapport avec DRI ... pas besoin de ça pour les nvidia (mais peut-être pour les nv ?)

----------

## kangal

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Bien sûr, tu peux aussi tenter la méthode bourinos (made in Mexico) : 
> 
> ```
> # emerge -e xorg-x11
> ```
> ...

 

```

 # emerge -pe xorg-x11

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/gnuconfig-20060702  

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/db-4.2.52_p4-r2  

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/gdbm-1.8.3-r2  

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/libperl-5.8.8-r1  

[ebuild  N    ] dev-lang/perl-5.8.8-r2  

[ebuild  N    ] perl-core/Test-Harness-2.56  

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/gpm-1.20.1-r5  

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/ncurses-5.5-r3

[ebuild  N    ] app-shells/bash-3.1_p17  

[ebuild  N    ] app-admin/perl-cleaner-1.04.3  

[ebuild  N    ] perl-core/PodParser-1.34  

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/automake-wrapper-3-r1  

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/libiconv-0  

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/gettext-0.15  

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/Locale-gettext-1.05  

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/help2man-1.36.4  

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/libintl-0  

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/texinfo-4.8-r5  

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/autoconf-wrapper-4-r3  

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/m4-1.4.7  

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/autoconf-2.61  

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/automake-1.10  

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/libtool-1.5.22  

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/groff-1.19.2-r1  

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/man-1.6d  

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/findutils-4.3.2  

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/binutils-config-1.9-r3  

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/binutils-2.16.1-r3  

[ebuild  N    ] dev-util/pkgconfig-0.20  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-misc/util-macros-1.1.0  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/kbproto-1.0.3  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xextproto-7.0.2  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xf86bigfontproto-1.1.2  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/inputproto-1.3.2  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xproto-7.0.7  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXau-1.0.2  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/bigreqsproto-1.0.2  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXdmcp-1.0.1  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xcmiscproto-1.1.2  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/xtrans-1.0.1  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libX11-1.0.3  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libICE-1.0.1  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libSM-1.0.1  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXt-1.0.2  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXext-1.0.1  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXmu-1.0.2  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xhost-1.0.1  

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/automake-1.9.6-r2  

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/expat-1.95.8  

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/zlib-1.2.3-r1  

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/freetype-2.1.10-r2  

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/fontconfig-2.3.2-r1  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libfontenc-1.0.2  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/mkfontscale-1.0.1  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/mkfontdir-1.0.2  

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera-1.10-r3  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/scrnsaverproto-1.1.0  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXScrnSaver-1.1.0  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libxkbfile-1.0.3  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/setxkbmap-1.0.2  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xauth-1.0.1  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/fontsproto-2.0.2  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/fontcacheproto-0.1.2  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXfont-1.2.2  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/bdftopcf-1.0.0  

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/font-util-1.0.1  

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/encodings-1.0.0  

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/font-adobe-100dpi-1.0.0  

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/font-alias-1.0.1  

[ebuild  N    ] app-doc/xorg-docs-1.2  

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/font-adobe-utopia-type1-1.0.1  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/fixesproto-4.0  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXfixes-4.0.1  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/renderproto-0.9.2  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXrender-0.9.1  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXcursor-1.1.7  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/damageproto-1.0.3  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXdamage-1.0.3  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xrdb-1.0.2  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-wm/twm-1.0.1  

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/readline-5.1_p4  

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/diffutils-2.8.7-r1  

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/openssl-0.9.8d  

[ebuild  N    ] dev-lang/python-2.4.3-r4  

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/cracklib-2.8.9-r1  

[ebuild  N    ] app-misc/ca-certificates-20050804  

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/python-fchksum-1.7.1  

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/flex-2.5.33-r1  

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/pam-0.78-r5  

[ebuild  N    ] net-misc/netkit-rsh-0.17-r7  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXpm-3.5.5  

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/ed-0.2-r6  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXaw-1.0.2  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xsm-1.0.1  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXft-2.1.10  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xclock-1.0.2  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xinit-1.0.2-r6  

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/file-4.18  

[ebuild  N    ] app-crypt/hashalot-0.3-r2  

[ebuild  N    ] sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.6.11-r2  

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/com_err-1.39  

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/ss-1.39  

[ebuild  N    ] sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.39  

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/util-linux-2.12r-r4  

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/which-2.16  

[ebuild  N    ] app-arch/cpio-2.6-r5  

[ebuild  N    ] app-arch/rpm2targz-9.0-r5  

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/libutempter-1.1.4.1  

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/rman-3.2  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-misc/makedepend-1.0.0  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-themes/gentoo-xcursors-0.3.1  

[ebuild  N    ] app-arch/bzip2-1.0.3-r6  

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/sed-4.1.5  

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/coreutils-6.4  

[ebuild  N    ] app-admin/eselect-1.0.8  

[ebuild  N    ] app-admin/eselect-opengl-1.0.5  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/glproto-1.4.8  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xf86vidmodeproto-2.2.2  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xf86driproto-2.0.3  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXxf86vm-1.0.1  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libdrm-2.0.2  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXi-1.0.1  

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/mesa-6.5.1-r1  

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/opengl-7.0  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xdriinfo-1.0.1  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-misc/xorg-cf-files-1.0.2  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-misc/imake-1.0.2  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/videoproto-2.2.2  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXv-1.0.1  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXvMC-1.0.2  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/printproto-1.0.3  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXp-1.0.0  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXprintUtil-1.0.1  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXprintAppUtil-1.0.1  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-misc/xbitmaps-1.0.1  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xsetroot-1.0.1  

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libpng-1.2.14  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xcursorgen-1.0.1  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-themes/xcursor-themes-1.0.1  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xf86miscproto-0.9.2  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXxf86misc-1.0.1  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/dmxproto-2.2.2  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libdmx-1.0.2  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xf86dgaproto-2.0.2  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xineramaproto-1.1.2  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXinerama-1.0.1  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXxf86dga-1.0.1  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/recordproto-1.13.2  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXtst-1.0.1  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xdpyinfo-1.0.1  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/evieext-1.0.2  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXevie-1.0.1  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/trapproto-3.4.3  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXTrap-1.0.0  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/sessreg-1.0.0  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xdm-1.0.5  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libFS-1.0.0  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/liboldX-1.0.1  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-misc/gccmakedep-1.0.2  

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/x11-7.0-r2  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-terms/xterm-222  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/randrproto-1.1.2  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXrandr-1.1.1  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xrandr-1.0.2  

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/glu-7.0  

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/glut-3.7.1  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/mesa-progs-6.5.1  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xmodmap-1.0.1  

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/font-bh-type1-1.0.0  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/compositeproto-0.3.1  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXcomposite-0.3  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/liblbxutil-1.0.1  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xkbcomp-1.0.2  

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/XML-Parser-2.34  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-misc/xkeyboard-config-0.8  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/rgb-1.0.1  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/resourceproto-1.0.2  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libxkbui-1.0.2  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/iceauth-1.0.1  

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/font-adobe-75dpi-1.0.0  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xf86rushproto-1.1.2  

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/font-misc-misc-1.0.0  

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/font-cursor-misc-1.0.0  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXres-1.0.1  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.1.1-r4  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-base/xorg-x11-7.1  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev-1.1.2-r2  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-nv-1.2.0  

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/make-3.81  

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/sandbox-1.2.17  

[ebuild  N    ] app-misc/pax-utils-0.1.13  

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/pycrypto-2.0.1-r5  

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/portage-2.1.1-r2  

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/sysvinit-2.86-r5  

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/baselayout-1.12.6  

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/hotplug-base-20040401  

[ebuild  N    ] sys-fs/udev-087-r1  

[ebuild  N    ] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.18-r6  

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/module-init-tools-3.2.2-r1  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.8776  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse-1.1.1  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.1.0  

```

Je sais pas si c'est une bonne idee   :Wink: 

@CryoGen : Je vais tenter en enlevant les modules...

----------

## Magic Banana

 *kangal wrote:*   

> Je sais pas si c'est une bonne idee   

 

Si avant d'aller te coucher le problème n'est pas résolu, tu peux toujours y aller. C'est l'affaire de quelques heures.

----------

## kangal

Pas de changement...  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## CryoGen

Hum tu pourrais peut-etre passer les nvidia-drivers en ~arch  :Wink:  Les 8776 sont un peu vieux   :Laughing: 

----------

## kangal

Aucun changement, j'ai passer mes nvidia-drivers en ~arch ainsi que mon kernel du coup, mais pas de changement   :Surprised: 

----------

## kangal

Un dernier petit up, apres je laisserais tomber et je serais bon pour une reinstall   :Wink: 

----------

## d2_racing

J'ai un petit conseil si tu dois réinstaller :

Quand tout va bien aller, tu feras un Stage 5 : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-521120.html, car c'est vraiement long réinstaller une Gentoo  :Sad: 

bon courage  :Smile: 

----------

## kangal

Bon et bien un simple 

```
eselect opengl set 1
```

aura resolu mon probleme   :Very Happy: 

MErci a tous!

----------

